# big hand for all the moniter owners



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

come one come all,,, heres my 3 ish foot savanha moniter,,,,,

anyone own a small water moniter?

add your pics moniter owners


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

water i knoe i guy with a 8 foot nile lives in his basement i saw it once and i swere it is HUGE i wish i got a pic of it but it's 200 pounds he say's but it's a monster! he say's havin this makes him not want kids! i told him you have 5 kids thay are not gona eat as much! as this does!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hA i guess thay get pretty big thats why i picked the savanha moniter...


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

he told me he feed's it pig i thought sure but then seein the lizard of hong i believe him!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Most of my monitor pictures are prints from before digital cameras were available but I've got a few shots on digi. I used to breed dumerils and black roughnecks but I've also owned blackthroats, waters, peachthroats, timors, savs, ackies and black trees.

Here's Dhoumy, one of my breeder females.









Skittermouse, one of Dhoumey's kids.









Here's Tiff, 3 1/2 foot water.









Digger, small blackthroat









Digger, 4 years later with Jay, her new owner. This pictures all over the internet, you might have seen it before.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

dude that is a sweet colection....what breed is the last one?small water moniter? go tany pics of your set ups for these hugh animals?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres a new pic i took this to show yo how much weight he lost ,, i put him on a diet for the last 3 months cuz the winter months he got kinda fat,,,this he is in good shape? weight wize? its so eazy to get a moniter over weight savanhas more than most


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

just got rid of that to much to scrool!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

mine never turns a meal down ,,,ya sparky that guy could realy help you out in the moniter area,,,,,,hes got me beat,,lol


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

you got msn? add me plz [email protected]


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Cueball: Sorry, I don't have pictures of the setups. They were pretty basic, I was breeding them so I kept things easy to clean and to find eggs, so they weren't displays. Cages for dumerils and roughnecks were 4'x4'x6' plywood halfway up and them screen. I covered them with heavy plastic to keep humidity in. Ugly but functional. The bigger monitors were in 8'x4'x4' plywoods with heavy wood framed screen fronts that folded down for access. I had most of my cellar set up for breeding monitors, snakes and turtles. I was heavy duty into reptiles for 25 years or so. The last picture is a Varanus albigularis, blackthroat monitor, sort of the larger cosin to your savannah.

Sparky: I haven't been coming to this forum for a while, you can post questions here, I'll come back more often to check it out or you can send me PM's through P-Fury, I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What's a blackthroat's temperment like?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> What's a blackthroat's temperment like?


Get them when they're young and raise them well and they are one of the most docile monitors around. Less active than waters and in my opinion easier to care for, I recommend them to anybody *with the room* for them. Lots of people are captive breeding them now, so CB's aren't outrageously expensive.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Well here is some new pics of my lil guy... he has grown three inches in a little over a month and is doing very well







Oh and just a quick question...how big a cage will i need for an adult...i can easily find the place for a 4'x4'x4' but im worried that wont be big enough...he can also go into my 125 gal which is 6'x 18"x2' what do you guys think?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

your's seem's to have a big head compaird to mine! maby your is boy and mine is a girls!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If I remember correctly from what I read, an adult sav will need an enclosure of roughly 6x2x2. Though I could be off on that... I seem to remember recommendations on longer/wider if possible. There's this website that has a cool idea:



> A design that works well uses a galvanized steel stock watering tank as the base with a plywood box of 8 feet long by 4 feet deep by 4 feet tall set on top. The stock tank holds the deep substrate, the box allows room to move around above the ground.


Sounds pretty innovative and easy to maintain.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

cool monitors guys cueball thats the owner of prehistoric pets right..Ive been there and they have some awesome and hugeeeeee monitors they also have a pond with huge pacu's and redtail cats in which has an island where a huge water monitor named dino chilllllls probably like 5-6feet long very cool place.

I used to own a ornate nile and a blackthroat very cool pets but takes alot of care and responsibility to own one of these giants.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

actualy my cage is 5 foot long by 3 wide,, and 3 high,, mabe thats not big enuf but hey its only a lazy lizard anyways,, he seems to be doin all right,,thats why i started with a savanha,, i herd thay were the eazyest to keep.....hes been with me since grade 9 when i brought him home at only 6 inchs long i have been outa school for 4 years now so hes gettin old,,


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

!sparky! said:


> bbut you can most time judge the fat buy the base of his tail right


The tail is mostly muscle. While they do carry some fat reserves there, think of it like filling a fish tank. It only holds a certain amount, if you keep putting more into it it has to go someplace, generally into pockets of fat around the intestines, that's were the problem comes in. Most savannahs in captivity when they're picked up feel flabby, like a frog, when they should have a solid body that doesn't feel "squishy".
If when your monitor walks, it's belly drags on the ground or when it lays down it looks like a flat pancake, it's got more fat than muscle.
[/quote]

o crap! mine is like ringkle and has lump's on her stumic but are soft to the touch could this mean she is fat?

and she has not been eatin as much anymore! she used to go crazy now she take's a wile to get interested! i feed her shrimp meal worms all type's of fish and some beef but seem's to be not interested no more! why do you think she is like this?

ok i have a idea why ever since i gave her a smelt she has not been the same when i pick her up she not normal! i think she is sick! what can i do to help her?

she let's me pat her head before she never let me now it's like she can't move and she doesin't drink as much before i used to have to refill her water everyday! now she doesin't touch it what can it be?
[/quote]

what do you guy think!

i quoted it just because you all seem to be up here in this thread!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Mettle said:


> If I remember correctly from what I read, an adult sav will need an enclosure of roughly 6x2x2. Though I could be off on that... I seem to remember recommendations on longer/wider if possible. There's this website that has a cool idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT setup for a savannah! Excellent find, Mettle.


----------

